# Floor Vents



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

I really want to replace the floor vents in the Outback, but when I tried to fit a different vent in the trailer, the duct wasn't deep enough to allow for the (ridge?) on the bottom of the vent. DH tried to remove the ridge, but that destroyed the opening/closing ability of the vent.
Before I try again, has anyone had a similar problem and devised a solution?

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Java Hounds said:


> I really want to replace the floor vents in the Outback, but when I tried to fit a different vent in the trailer, the duct wasn't deep enough to allow for the (ridge?) on the bottom of the vent. DH tried to remove the ridge, but that destroyed the opening/closing ability of the vent.
> Before I try again, has anyone had a similar problem and devised a solution?
> 
> Thanks,
> Beth


Replaced mine with ease. Pictures in 'My Mods' gallery. Sorry you're having trouble with them.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah,
It sounds like an easy job from what I've read on the site. My ducts are shallower on one end. I'm wondering if there is some design difference in the later models or it's just me.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I just grabbed some cheap ones from Home Depot and dropped them in. The only problem I've had is that they tend to vibrate open with the movement of the trailer, even just from walking around inside, so they haven't been as effective as planned.


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We replaced our floor registers with replicas of the originals except they have louvers that open and close. Like the originals, they also screw to the floor (using the same holes), a feature that I like since the vinyl is not glued down. Ours are 4 x 10 inch and measure about 2 1/4 inch from the floor to the bottom of the louvers when open. Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

BoaterDan said:


> I just grabbed some cheap ones from Home Depot and dropped them in. The only problem I've had is that they tend to vibrate open with the movement of the trailer, even just from walking around inside, so they haven't been as effective as planned.


The first set we bought at Menards were that way, came open every time you walked on the floor. We bought some at Camper's World that work much better. If buying them elsewhere you want to buy the ones that are marked for trailer home or mobile home, can't remember exactly how they had them marked.

It does make a huge difference in keeping out the dirt.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I read this post this morning and decided to do that on our 260FL. I had done this previously on the 23RS we once owned.

The hardest thing about this mod was finding what I wanted. Found some very nice ones at Lowe's in a brushed nickel finish which goes well with the russet interior of the OB. These also have the louvers on the bottom and were the 4X10 size.

These fit perfectly.

Rayman


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

When I did this I noticed at LOWES that were some that were alot deeper than others. Bought the shallow ones and fit in just fine althought I did have to cut the opening a little wider on two of them.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the links and measurements Dave. Since your trailer is the same year, I'm going to assume (







) that the depth is the same as mine.
I was hoping to get a smooth-top register, since the ridges are a little uncomfortable to walk on, but this will help me shop.

Thanks all,
Beth


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Replaced all of ours with these

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/produ...-registers/6224

Ed


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

The nice thing about the vents from CW is that the flanges are wider. This allows the screws to be driven into a more solid area of the floor. Also the wider flanges cover up some of Gilligan's poor workmanship.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I was going to do this vent change also. Got tired of unscrewing the vents and sweeping out the dirt. I found floor vent filters at Bed Bath and Beyond. They are 6x12 and can be cut to fit with the original OB vent. Leave them long and wide enough to wrap around the vent to secure it. Cost $7 for six of them. It also solves the problem of letting the dirt fall when you open the vents to use them. When cleaning the OB after a trip, I just unscrew the vent shake the flter off and replace it. I use them in high traffic areas of my house for the same reason. They do not restrict air flow. Just another option.


----------

